# nice bass



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

The boy and I caught quite a few today. This was the biggest. All caught w/trickworms.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

nice catch:clap


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice catch.... Congrats !


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE FISH!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Right on Larry!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Larry :clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Good fish.:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you very much, fellas.


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

nice bass.:bowdown what color trickworm is the best to use


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Clear water, black, pumpkin seed,white, natural colors. Muddy water, bright green, pink.


----------



## BobH137 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice lil Bucketmouth!

From the few recent Bass photo's I've seen here, they don't look anywhere near Spawning, tails are nice and pretty, not all torn up, and they don't appear to be fat with eggs so...



Question from a site-newbie/snowbird for anyone willing to respond:

When do the Lrgmth start to Bed down there on the panhandle? I'm up near Chicago and we're still a good 2+ months out (If Spring shows up "Onetime" ...which it rarely does!)

Planning on being in the G.B./Pensacola area early next week for an extended stay, will be fishin' mostly salt, but may want to get in a trip or three for Bass just b'cuz I love them Greenies!



P.S. Hopefully by this time next year I will be a fulltime G.B. FL. RESIDENT! I LOVE what you guys have, and I want me some too!



P.P.S. Very nice website you guys have here!


----------



## BobH137 (Apr 1, 2009)

*???* 

Was it something I said? ANYBODY?


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I think they are getting ready to spawn, I am going to chase some tonight with top water. I know the Bass in that picture personally. I think I have caught it a few times. He looks nice and healthy, great ctach!!!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

They are spawning in a couple ponds in my neighborhood. Two spots I seen today were not there yesterday...they must have made them lastnite. It all has to do with water tempature....your going to get a earlier spawn if the specific water warms faster do to its size and the sunlight it receives.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good catch...

NJD:bowdown


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Fish!! Gotta love those trick worms!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BobH137 (4/3/2009)*Nice lil Bucketmouth!
> From the few recent Bass photo's I've seen here, they don't look anywhere near Spawning, tails are nice and pretty, not all torn up, and they don't appear to be fat with eggs so...
> 
> Question from a site-newbie/snowbird for anyone willing to respond:
> ...


Hey Bob, depending on the weather, the bass could spawn anytime from end of feb, to middle of april. Sorry for the late response, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## BobH137 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Guys!

We've got a full moon coming up here in the next day or so, I think sun light + moon phase more than water or air temps get them moving to the Beds.

Sun light & moon phased are Constant's, constants are Prime Triggers.

Water/Air temp's are fluctuating variables, can't count on them too much, ideal spawning temps may never present themselves, but the Bass will spawn whether the temps go to prime º's or not, otherwise these Bass up north here would never spawn! 

Water/Air Temps have their place in Bass movement, and it's a big place, but it isn't as important a factor as daylight/moon-phase when it comes to Boy-Bass seeking out a frisky female with pretty eye's, a huge set of pectoral fin's, and a willingness to Bed-up for a while...in my humble opinion...as it relates to fishin bedded basses...


----------

